# looking for die - 9mmx0.75



## The Penguin (Mar 20, 2012)

Victor is out or stock
Indy Pen Dance is out of stock

can't seem to locate another retailer that sells this size die for a reasonable price.

any suggestions?


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 20, 2012)

have you tried amazon? someone posted last night that places like victor sell through them too. Shouldn't be a stretch to see if they have one.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 20, 2012)

great idea!

just checked and they are all showing out of stock for round dies.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 20, 2012)

Have you considered the m8 x .75, or the m9 x 1 or .5?


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 20, 2012)

yes... but I ordered the 9x.75 tap last week from Victor Machine with some other things I was ordering - thinking it wouldn't be hard to find the corresponding die at another supplier.

was I ever wrong on that one.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 20, 2012)

I learned the hard way also, when ordering the tap order the die.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 20, 2012)

yep - and put your 12mm x 0.8 triple lead taps and die in a place where you can find them when you need them.

DAMHIKT


----------



## mredburn (Mar 20, 2012)

I have so many I bought one of those parts holders for screws etc. that have 2x2x6 in drawers. Labeled 1 drawer for each set. At first I tried using small plano tackle holders but there got to be too many of them.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 20, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> yep - and put your 12mm x 0.8 triple lead taps and die in a place where you can find them when you need them.
> 
> DAMHIKT


 
I spent an hour looking for the M12 the other day.  I finally found it in the die holder.  :redface:


----------



## gwilki (Mar 20, 2012)

E-taps.com shows them in stock.


----------



## soligen (Mar 20, 2012)

You can try KBC tool - that's where I get all mine because they are 2 miles from me.  Prices not much different than Victor.

Go to page 125 for metric dies

KBC Tools & Machinery, Inc.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 20, 2012)

$31.50  and non-adjustable, Ouch.  I would get on eBay and order on of the solid (non-adjustable) dies from China for $12 including shipping before I did that.


----------



## soligen (Mar 20, 2012)

soligen said:


> You can try KBC tool - that's where I get all mine because they are 2 miles from me.  Prices not much different than Victor.
> 
> Go to page 125 for metric dies
> 
> KBC Tools & Machinery, Inc.



Page 109 for the metric taps.  Die & tap are 11.95 &  5.75 repectively.  die is adjustable


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 20, 2012)

thank you Solingen - I'll order that today!


----------



## mredburn (Mar 20, 2012)

hmmm page 128, carbon steel die is $4.83 1inch round adjutable
KBC Tools & Machinery, Inc.


----------



## soligen (Mar 20, 2012)

mredburn said:


> hmmm page 128, carbon steel die is $4.83 1inch round adjutable
> KBC Tools & Machinery, Inc.



Yes, that's an option too.  My M8 x .75 is the carbon one from them.  I haven't noticed any difference, but I've only used it about a dozen times - mostly on brass & nickel silver.  I wonder what the comparative life expectancy is on non-ferrous metals.  Likely no issue at all on plastics


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 20, 2012)

I ordered mine off ebay:
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices  not sure if that is my confirmations page or what but the store is: Right Hand Threads, Screws items in MERLINTOOLS ON LINE store on eBay!


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 20, 2012)

Stevej72 said:


> I ordered mine off ebay:
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices  not sure if that is my confirmations page or what but the store is: Right Hand Threads, Screws items in MERLINTOOLS ON LINE store on eBay!


says they ship from China and takes 10-20 days for arrival though.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 20, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > yep - and put your 12mm x 0.8 triple lead taps and die in a place where you can find them when you need them.
> ...


I haven't found mine yet. I know the last place I saw them...but they aren't there.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 20, 2012)

mredburn said:


> hmmm page 128, carbon steel die is $4.83 1inch round adjutable
> KBC Tools & Machinery, Inc.


looking at the dies on 125 vs. on 128 - the ones on pg 128 say they are for rethreading applications.

the ones on 125 indicate they are for threading rods, bolts, etc.

does it matter which one I get?


----------



## soligen (Mar 20, 2012)

The Penguin said:


> mredburn said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm page 128, carbon steel die is $4.83 1inch round adjutable
> ...



For plastics, I don't think it will matter.  I usually get the HSS because they should last longer, but I got one of their carbon steel when the HSS was out of stock and it works just fine.  If you might want to thread steel, then I'd stick to page 125


----------



## watch_art (Mar 20, 2012)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## LL Woodworks (Mar 21, 2012)

I just bought M9 x .75 tap and die from MSC Direct


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 5, 2012)

Well now!  We have something to talk about, over dinner next time,  except I can't say too much since I found my 5/16 in bit in the drill press, AFTER, I went out and bought a new one   



IPD_Mr said:


> The Penguin said:
> 
> 
> > yep - and put your 12mm x 0.8 triple lead taps and die in a place where you can find them when you need them.
> ...


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 5, 2012)

I still haven't found the M12 set...and also a set of Jessie & Marla "Blank Canvas" blanks.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 5, 2012)

Which m12 set?


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 5, 2012)

m12x.8 triple lead, both a bottoming and taper tap and the die.

as far as I can tell, I had them in a box, along with a Gent/Statesman Fallen Hero Blank Canvas. The box was just inside the back door and supposed to go outside to the garage.

either my stepson was being very proactive (I doubt it) and put the box in the recycling bin, or the maid thought it was trash and threw it out. The maid scenario is much more likely.

I've turned the house, garage and both cars upside down looking for them...twice.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 5, 2012)

Ouch ...............


----------



## Brooks803 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wait....wasn't there a shipping label with my info on it sitting on top of that box? I'll have to let you know in a couple of days I guess 

I'd be calling the maid if I were you!


----------

